# Sudden, violent agression????



## SabrinaLang (Jul 23, 2008)

*Sudden, violent agression????*

I hope someone can help me out here. We currently have 3 dogs. A shep mix(10 yrs) and two pure Sheps, male and female (1.5 yrs), a day apart in age. The female we had from a puppy but the male was a rescue that we've had for about a year now.

Last Sunday we lost our oldest, he'd been with us for fourteen years. Ever since then, Kota, the male shep has been randomly aggressive towards me. We're talking lips up, hackles up and teeth bared. He just hears my voice as i'm coming down the hallway and the growling starts! I cannot understand it. It's not even consistent and we can't figure it out. He's fine with my husband, it only seems to be me. My husband thinks it's because of the loss of our oldest but I can't understand that... We kept him and our second oldest mostly separated from the puppies because they were on the frail side and Kota is SO large, the oldest was after all was 18 years old...
I've never raised my voice, my hand(of course) or anything else to him so this behavior is completely stumping me... 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Sudden, violent agression????*

Immediate vet check and look at the link for medical reasons for aggression. It is a "sticky" thread here in the aggression section.

Welcome to you and so sorry to hear you have lost your old guy.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Sudden, violent agression????*

ur hubby may be on the right track, dogs are pack animals and believe it or not we all have a status. he may see ur husband as "alpha" and is trying to establish a new order with the rest of the "pack." is he aggressive at all towards ur other females? did it seem that ur latest was dominant and/or were the others submissive to him? ur male may be trying to establish a new status, or may not, it could be a medical problem, but analyseing the fact that ur oldest male just passed and now ur only male is showing this, it seems like this could have something to do with it. there is a sticky on the forum that does have info on this kind of stuff.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Sudden, violent agression????*

I think Icht2 maybe right, Kota probably knows that your oldest is gone and is trying to mix up the pack order and trying to become the leader. He may see your husband as the leader and that you are not. I would practice NILIF with him and start hand feeding him, making him do a command for every handful of food. If he doesn't do the command, he doesn't eat. If he's allowed on the furniture, don't allow it right now until he remembers who's in charge. JMO.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Sudden, violent agression????*

Always start with the possibility of a medical problem when there is a radical behavior change.....better to be safe than sorry. I have seen animals with medical issues change personality radically.

Given the loss of the oldest - and probable "leader" - I can see that the dynamics of the "pack" would change - but a dog who is challenging you may or may not have anything to do with this change. While the environmental changes may be responsible for the changes, it also could be a maturing male issue, or again, a medical issue...in any event - even slight aggression towards a human in the household should not be tolerated. The NILIF is a good place to start. A tag or drag line should be on the dog all the time IMO in case you need to assert yourself and correct him or crate him. Neutering him may be something to think about as well.

Lee


----------



## SabrinaLang (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Sudden, violent agression????*

Thanx so much to everyone for the advice! We've made an appointment with the vet and will be making another to have him fixed. At the possibility of making myself sound silly, what is NILIF?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Sudden, violent agression????*

NILIF: Nothing In LIfe Is Free


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Sudden, violent agression????*

i.e.: dog works for everything. Sit to eat, sit for petting, sit to go outside etc.


----------

